# Stigma, Stamen, and the disc



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2016)

1.



 

2.


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 9, 2016)

Two beautiful shots !

Partuculary the symetry of the first one


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2016)

Causapscal said:


> Two beautiful shots !
> 
> Partuculary the symetry of the first one


Thank-you!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2016)

You are getting very good.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> You are getting very good.


Thanks Gary!


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 10, 2016)

absolutely love that first one


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

oldhippy said:


> absolutely love that first one



Thanks Ed!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 10, 2016)

I have to agree with the first being particularly great!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I have to agree with the first being particularly great!


Thanks my brother from another exposure mother.


----------



## weepete (Nov 10, 2016)

Very nice! I like the structural elements in particular.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice shots


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Wee and Logan.


----------

